# New boarder with a question!



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm Keenan. I'm 17 years old and starting to snowboard. I live in North Dakota so I don't really have a mountain, its more like a hill. I went a couple times last year and really enjoyed it. I got a 5150 board last year to use and I want my own now. I would like to do about half park and other half just going down the hill. I am 5'9 and 185lbs. I've heard the GNU pickle is good and kinda leaning towards that. It comes in 153 and 159. What size do you thing would be best for me, or do you suggest any other boards under $350? Thanks!


----------



## Sir1123 (Oct 9, 2014)

keenank said:


> Hey guys, I'm Keenan. I'm 17 years old and starting to snowboard. I live in North Dakota so I don't really have a mountain, its more like a hill. I went a couple times last year and really enjoyed it. I got a 5150 board last year to use and I want my own now. I would like to do about half park and other half just going down the hill. I am 5'9 and 185lbs. I've heard the GNU pickle is good and kinda leaning towards that. It comes in 153 and 159. What size do you thing would be best for me, or do you suggest any other boards under $350? Thanks!


In my opinion and much research seeing that i just purchased my seacond board with a ton of research I would think go with the 159. Maybe you can get away with the 153 seeing that you probably dont encounter much powder. Have you stopped growing though? If you think you might get bigger then i would get the 159. In my research and also posting on here board hight really is a personal preference as long as it is not stupidly small or big.


----------



## Sir1123 (Oct 9, 2014)

others with much more knowledge about this will chime in soon.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

At 185 I would lean towards 159. Wit a 153 you would probably wash out in a carve


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

really? imo 159 would be to large for this guy especially planning to ride park.

i am 5 11 ride all park and have a 152 artifact rocker


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

cannonsburger said:


> really? imo 159 would be to large for this guy especially planning to ride park.
> 
> i am 5 11 ride all park and have a 152 artifact rocker


153 as per gnu spec maxes out at 170 labs. Too small for 185

159 specs 140-220 labs OP. Is Right in middle range
156 might be better if more park oriented


----------



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not going with the gnu for sure so I think that around 156 or 157 would be best for me. Any of you guys recommend other boards?


----------



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

Sir1123 said:


> In my opinion and much research seeing that i just purchased my seacond board with a ton of research I would think go with the 159. Maybe you can get away with the 153 seeing that you probably dont encounter much powder. Have you stopped growing though? If you think you might get bigger then i would get the 159. In my research and also posting on here board hight really is a personal preference as long as it is not stupidly small or big.


Yeah all our snow here is fake and Ive been growing still so I'm thinking I'll only get to maybe 6' max.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't worry about height, board does not know how tall you are
Its all about weight and shoe size

Plan for that not height


----------



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Don't worry about height, board does not know how tall you are
> Its all about weight and shoe size
> 
> Plan for that not height


K so for 185 probably 153-157 would be good then?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

keenank said:


> K so for 185 probably 153-157 would be good then?


156-158 for all mountain/park I would say. 153 would be too small for 185lbs. You're gonna want to ride the mountain and get some speed eventually. And you will most likely gain some weight in muscle as you head into your 20s.


----------



## Sir1123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well my last run on my old board was 6 years ago! I was almost 6' if not there already on a 154. I had no problems on it but i only wieghed about 155. I am now 190lb and have decided to go with a 161w. I dont know how it will ride yet but that size was suggested to me through lots of people and shops. Wide cause i have size 13 boot


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sir1123 said:


> Well my last run on my old board was 6 years ago! I was almost 6' if not there already on a 154. I had no problems on it but i only wieghed about 155. I am now 190lb and have decided to go with a 161w. I dont know how it will ride yet but that size was suggested to me through lots of people and shops. Wide cause i have size 13 boot


Yeah that height isn't going to make any difference...that 161W was a good choice.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> 153 as per gnu spec maxes out at 170 labs. Too small for 185
> 
> 159 specs 140-220 labs OP. Is Right in middle range
> 156 might be better if more park oriented


oh yeah. my bad. im like 150


----------

